# Un mac et spotlight au milieu des PC



## Hurrican (28 Décembre 2006)

Notre groupe comporte 10 sociétés.
Un serveur IBM AS/400 gère tout celà, et les postes clients sont des PC (ben oui Client Access n'a pas de réel équivalent sur mac, les clients 5250 existants sont trop "légers").
Même si j'aimerais bien mettre MacOsX partout, je n'en ai donc pas la possibilité. Me voilà bloqué avec mes PC sous Windows. :sick:

Base du problème : 
Nos sociétés, pour leurs activités, gèrent des dizaines de milliers de docs techniques sous différents fomats, mais principalement en pdf. 
Lorsqu'on doit faire une recherche là dessus...  :rateau:  Windows est *incapable* purement et simplement, de gérer çà ! 
Alors il faut ruser, connaître son sujet, et être organisé. Mais bon il y a des nouveaux, et surtout, tout le monde doit pouvoir le faire !
Quand j'utilise mon mac, avec une tonne de fichiers, Spotlight me fourni la réponse en une fraction de seconde, voire 2 secondes si je lui pose des demandes retournant beaucoup de réponses, mais dans tous les cas, il me donne un résultat, et rapidement qui plus est.

Alors je pensais à une chose, mais n'étant pas un pro du développement mac (sur d'autres plateformes oui, mais pas *encore* celle là), je ne sais pas si c'est possible, et si oui comment faire...
Serait t'il possible d'interfacer une demande venant d'un PC (au pire via un navigateur web), avec Spotlight (genre appeler un programme sur le mac, chargé de retourner les résultats de la recherche) ? 
L'idée serait de mettre un serveur sous MacOsX, qui hébergerait les fiches techniques (et tant qu'à faire, d'autres données pour le web), et serait donc capable d'utiliser Spotlight pour fournir au réseau de PC l'outil de recherche qui leur manque. 
Cà serait la première pierre d'un switch qui me ferait plaisir ! :style: (un cheval de troie quoi)

Merci d'avance à ceux qui seront capable de me répondre !


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Décembre 2006)

Hurrican a dit:


> Notre groupe comporte 10 soci&#233;t&#233;s.
> Un serveur IBM AS/400 g&#232;re tout cel&#224;, et les postes clients sont des PC (ben oui Client Access n'a pas de r&#233;el &#233;quivalent sur mac, les clients 5250 existants sont trop "l&#233;gers").
> M&#234;me si j'aimerais bien mettre MacOsX partout, je n'en ai donc pas la possibilit&#233;. Me voil&#224; bloqu&#233; avec mes PC sous Windows. :sick:
> 
> ...


C'est vraiment pas con ton id&#233;e !!!  

je pense que &#231;a doit &#234;tre faisable mais je ne sais pas comment, en attendant, essaye de voir avec Google Desktop Search sur les windows non ?


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Décembre 2006)

d&#233;j&#224; la recherche dans les index spotlight des mac du r&#233;seau est pr&#233;vu pour L&#233;opard

et puis encore mieux dans sa version serveur


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2006)

Par contre, un Mac sur un reseau peu faire une recherche sur les serveurs PC montés sur le Finder (par contre, c'est une recherche, pas une recherche Spotlight a proprement parler


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

Mmmmh. J'imagine un mac serveur faisant tourner apache avec un module spotlight (ou applescript), les personnes feraient des recherches via une interface web et pourraient t&#233;l&#233;charger les fichiers. :love:

Mais bon&#8230; Je r&#234;ve&#8230; :rose: Et je ne suis pas codeur&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mais bon Je rêve :rose:



Heu Ben je ne rêve pas en fait : Searchlight 29.90$


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de tester, c'est hyper-rapide, il faut juste lancer le programme, ouvrir le port 5000 dans le firewall et roule ma poule. :love:


----------



## PawBroon (28 Décembre 2006)

Sinon sur PC Copernic Desktop Search a peut être une version reseau qui devrait répondre à ton besoin.
La version client marche du tonnerre.
Pas Spotlightien mais proche...


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Heu Ben je ne rêve pas en fait : Searchlight 29.90$


waaaaah ! c'est un truc de fou !!!!! :love: !!!!!


----------



## GrandGibus (29 Décembre 2006)

Déjà, il conviendrait de savoir si tu veux réorganiser ou non le stockage des documents:

tu souhaites tout centraliser sur un unique serveur ?
tu souhaites laisser les documents pdf sur les machines d'origines ?

Déjà, en fonction de cette réponse, tu pourras être mieux aiguillé ...


----------



## Hurrican (29 Décembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Déjà, il conviendrait de savoir si tu veux réorganiser ou non le stockage des documents:
> tu souhaites tout centraliser sur un unique serveur ?
> tu souhaites laisser les documents pdf sur les machines d'origines ?
> Déjà, en fonction de cette réponse, tu pourras être mieux aiguillé ...



Comme indiqué, je souhaite stocker tous les documents (centralisation/organisation à la charge d'un responsable) sur le mac.
Les PC locaux (et éventuellement des utilisateurs internet visitant nos sites), doivent pouvoir faire une recherche sur la masse de documents, visualiser et/ou télécharger les fichiers correspondants. 
C'est assez basique, mais mine de rien, et à ma connaissance, aucun outil ne fournit celà sur PC, sans avoir à investir de manière importante. Alors qu'un simple mac mini avec un gros disque et de la mémoire, ferait parfaitement l'affaire ! :love:


----------



## GrandGibus (29 Décembre 2006)

Bien... beh dans ce cas, une simple page php suffit...

Pour r&#233;sumer: 

une page qui permet de saisir la phrase de recherche
un bout de code qui lance un shell mdfind
y'a plus qu'&#224; traiter l'affichage des r&#233;sultats
l'acc&#232;s est g&#233;r&#233; par le Apache interne

Au final, tu auras &#224; activer php sur le apache de mac os x et 2/3 scripts php &#224; &#233;crire...



(Pour ceux qui n'ont pas mac os x sous la main

```
gibus:~ fred$ man mdfind
```


```
mdfind(1)                 BSD General Commands Manual                mdfind(1)

NAME
     mdfind -- finds files matching a given query

SYNOPSIS
     mdfind [-live] [-onlyin directory] query

DESCRIPTION
     The mdfind command consults the central metadata store and returns a list
     of files that match the given metadata query. The query can be a string
     or a query expression.

     The following options are available:

     -0          Prints an ASCII NUL character after each result path.  This
                 is useful when used in conjunction with xargs -0.

     -live       Causes the mdfind command to provide live-updates to the num-
                 ber of files matching the query.  When an update causes the
                 query results to change the number of matches is updated.
                 The find can be cancelled by typing ctrl-C.

     -onlyin dir
                 Limit the scope of the search to the directory specified.

EXAMPLES
     The following examples are shown as given to the shell.

     This returns all files with any metadata attribute value matching the
     string "image":

           mdfind image

     This returns all files that contain "MyFavoriteAuthor" in the kMDItemAu-
     thor metadata attribute:

           mdfind "kMDItemAuthor == '*MyFavoriteAuthor*'"

     This returns all files with any metadata attribute value matching the
     string "skateboard".  The find continues to run after gathering the ini-
     tial results, providing a count of the number of files that match the
     query.
```

Pour faire un truc "convivial", il suffit juste de rajouter de quoi d&#233;poser un fichier (upload).... et le tour est jou&#233;


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Bien... beh dans ce cas, une simple page php suffit...
> 
> Pour r&#233;sumer:
> 
> ...


ah oui pas con et en plus si on ajoute un peu de AJAX &#231;a peut donner


----------



## maczed (26 Février 2007)

Si çà bous intéresse j'ai écrit un module Apache qui utilise le framework spotlight.

çà s'appelle moon_seekme : http://www.macapsule.com/Products.html

En revanche j'attire votre attention sur le fait qu'il faut sauvegarder la configuration d'apache avant (/etc/httpd/httpd.conf) au cas où.

Si vous rencontrez des difficultés : support@macapsule.com


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Février 2007)

maczed a dit:


> Si çà bous intéresse j'ai écrit un module Apache qui utilise le framework spotlight.
> 
> çà s'appelle moon_seekme : http://www.macapsule.com/Products.html
> 
> ...


&#231;a &#224; l'air pas mal, peux-tu poster des explicatiosn sur l'utilisation et le fonctionnement du module.


----------



## OlivierL (28 Février 2007)

Ca existe sous Windows, avec Windows Sharepoint Services
http://clubspsparis.blogspot.com/2006/12/wss-indexation-et-pdf.html

WSS est d'ailleurs fait pour fabriquer des sites de travail collaboratifs, pas forcément idiot pour des docs qui concernent toute une équipe.

Bien sûr, il y a d'autres solutions concurrentes.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Février 2007)

pitaing au fait j'avais oubli&#233; !! :casse:

au moment ou GrandGibus avait parl&#233; de mdfind et de php, j'avais pondu &#231;a tr&#232;s vite fait.

Alors je vous previens il n'y a aucun design, c'est jsute pour tester.
Il faudrait mieux organiser &#231;a, avec une partie admin pour pouvoir faire en sorte que tel type d'utilisateur ne puisse chercher qu'a tel ou tel endroit, dire si il faut &#234;tre utilisateur enregistr&#233; ou non pour pouvoir faire une recherche, et surtout faire un beau truc propre etc etc...

Enfin bref faut am&#233;liorer mais en ce moment je suis pas dans la bonne _mood_ pour faire &#231;a, me demander pas pourquoi... (enfin si, j'ai bac blanc &#224; la rentr&#233;e des vacs dans deux semaines et un vrai bac &#224; la fin de l'ann&#233;e mais bon...) je le ferais certainement un peu plus tard.

EDIT : 
il faut &#233;diter le fichier index.php &#224; la ligne 52 et remplacer 

```
xajax_phplight_search(this.form.q.value, '/Users/p4bl0/');
```
par 
	
	



```
xajax_phplight_search(this.form.q.value, '/Users/[B]VotreNomDutilisateur[/B]/');
```


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> pitaing au fait j'avais oublié !! :casse:
> blablabla



Génial


----------

